# Flies Anyone? Murdich Minnows!



## bigjim5589 (Jul 23, 2005)

Time has been too short for me lately, work keeps getting in the way, but here's some baitfish flies I tied for a fly swap on another site.
Tied with all synthetics, they're very light weight, shed water easily & would be at home in the surf as well as in a bay, river, creek or lake. 

They're called Murdich Minnows, and have become one of my favorite types of flies, plus they're not difficult to tie. 

Hope you guys like them!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Wow! They look great!


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

what do you need for a dozen tied on #2 stainless hooks would want them to copy silversides and finger mullet...


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

Excellent looking flies. I do like the purple color. Good for low light conditions when the finger mullet are running. 

I tie these flies using the original bucktail, but will try some using synthetics. Thanks. C2


----------



## bigjim5589 (Jul 23, 2005)

Thanks for the comments! Charlie, there's some holographic blue Flashabou in the tails, and some pink Polar Flash as well. The Hackle Flash I used in the body has fibers that have a pinkish hue to them. There is no purple, but the combination gives the impression there is. I agree with you, purple in some flies has added to the effectiveness for me at times. 

Rockfish1, right now I'm not in a position to commit to tying them for you. Sorry! Would be glad to do so otherwise. However, it was a struggle to find the time just to do these. My work has been busy lately & keeps getting in the way of tying & everything else. Thanks for the thought! Perhaps another time.


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

bigjim5589 said:


> *Thanks for the comments! Charlie, there's some holographic blue Flashabou in the tails, and some pink Polar Flash as well. The Hackle Flash I used in the body has fibers that have a pinkish hue to them. There is no purple, but the combination gives the impression there is. I agree with you, purple in some flies has added to the effectiveness for me at times.*
> 
> Blue and red combine to make purple and this makes sense; at least to me. C2


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Charlie2 said:


> bigjim5589 said:
> 
> 
> > *Thanks for the comments! Charlie, there's some holographic blue Flashabou in the tails, and some pink Polar Flash as well. The Hackle Flash I used in the body has fibers that have a pinkish hue to them. There is no purple, but the combination gives the impression there is. I agree with you, purple in some flies has added to the effectiveness for me at times.*
> ...


----------



## bigjim5589 (Jul 23, 2005)

, I'm not color blind. None of the materials I used was purple. That holographic blue flash material may look purple at some angles with the way the light hits it I guess. The camera might also make some of it look purple too, but I swear there's none in there.


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

Don't fret it; bigjim! I'm sure that you intended to create a bluish-pink falsabou fly which you did. They still look 'purplish' to me.

BTW; I blended the colors here and they still look 'purplish'; not 'prune' purple, but 'purplish'. Maybe my eyeballs have a purple filter?? C2


----------

